# What to do with a bunch of cans of canned biscuits?



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

While I was at the grocery store today, I got really lucky, and found a sale for 5 cans of Pillsbury biscuits for $1. I couldn't pass that deal up, and bought 15 cans.

Now...any ideas/recipes on what to do with all of them, besides just making biscuits?


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

Roll them out and use them as crusts and tops for casseroles.


----------



## dakotamidnight (May 25, 2006)

I'm in the same boat - bought about 25 cans for $.20 each a while back.

I make biscuit pizzas with them.


----------



## JesiLynne (Aug 25, 2004)

buscuits and gravy for breakfast







:


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

You can make little turnovers with savory fillings for appetizers (like mushroom and cheese, spinach and cheese, etc.) Or make sweet turnovers for mini-desserts.

Check the Pillsbury website; I bet there's a bunch of recipes there. Also try searching on AllRecipes.

HTH! I love biscuits.


----------



## Lact-o-Mama (Jan 27, 2006)

"The Pampered Chef" also uses alot of Pillsbury products in there recipes, try their website.

I would use them in a strawberry shortcake...just bake them as directed and top with warm fruit and fresh whipped cream, hmmmmmm.

If you're worried about expiry dates, bake and then freeze them all.


----------



## mamapixie (May 30, 2002)

Ooh, thank you!! I am going to go check out the pillsbury site.

I did buy some sausage patties, and was going to make sausage/egg/cheese biscuits for breakfast in the morning.

I did just make a batch, and they are so good.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Break them into bite size pieces. Coat with sugar and cinnamon. Toss into a pan and dot with butter for cinnamon roll bits.


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

I like making cinnamon rolls. Place all the biscuits together on a cookie sheet, all sides touching. Spread a little butter/margarine on top... and sprinkle with cinnamon and sugar. You can also make some icing with powdered sugar while it's baking.

Oooh, and I use canned biscuits for chicken and dumplings. Boil up some chicken... cut the biscuits into bite-sized pieces, roll in flour and drop in broth, cover and simmer for 15 minutes!


----------



## Boadicea (Mar 28, 2004)

A friend of mine came up with a very simple, yummy recipe using canned biscuits. Sure she won't mind me posting it here.

Barbee Cups

1 pound ground beef
1 bottle of barbecue sauce (I make my own, so about the equivalent of a bottle.)
onions and garlic to taste
cheddar cheese
biscuits

Brown ground beef with onions and garlic. Add barbecue sauce and heat until warm. Set aside.

Using one and a half biscuits per tin, form biscuit wells in a muffin pan. (Just make little bowls out of the biscuits in the muffin tin. Make sense?) Fill each well with the barbecue meat mixture. Top with cheddar cheese. Bake according to package directions for the biscuits. Voila!

I haven't had this in a long, long time (don't eat canned biscuits anymore), but it used to be a family favorite. And it is very filling -- even DH couldn't finish two. I usually served with a green salad.


----------



## Gale Force (Jun 15, 2003)

Dang you guys, my mouth is watering. My grandpa made the best gravy I've ever had and he would serve it over those canned biscuits. His old O'Keefe-Merrit stove door would squeak as he pulled out the biscuits. It's too bad grandpas don't live forever.


----------

